# Schwimmteich mit trüben Wasser und geringen Pflanzenwachstum sucht Hilfe



## floriw2000 (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im vergangenen Jahr einen Schwimmteich mit über 200 m³ Wasservolumen gebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Hier der Link zu meiner nicht mehr ganz so aktuellen Dokumentation. 

Der Schwimmteich hat 3 BA’s , 2 Skimmer und zwei Filtergräben nach Vorbild von Naturagart. Bevor das Wasser durch die Filtergräben fließt, muss es durch einen PP30 Trommelfilter. Bewegt wird das Wasser durch einen Luftheber mit einem 80er Secoh Kompressor. Der Teich ist teilweise vermörtelt.

Seit Anfang Mai habe ich das Problem, dass das Wasser in unserem Schwimmteich sehr trüb ist. Die Sicht beträgt die letzten Wochen gerade mal 40 – 50 cm. Gleichzeitig wachsen die Pflanzen im Filtergraben nur sehr spärlich.

  

       

Im Teich sind auch Fische. Die sind ganz am Anfang durch Teichpflanzen eingeschleppt worden. Ich würde schätzen, dass sich 50 – 100 von diesen Exemplaren im Teich befinden. Ich habe noch nicht heraus gefunden um was für Fische es sich hier handelt. Was würdet ihr sagen? Hier ein Bild.

  

Die Wasserwerte habe ich mit dem JBL Tröpchentest geprüft. Sieht nach meiner Laienhaften Meinung in Ordnung aus.

.............................. Werte vom 2.6. (11 Uhr) ...... Werte vom 28.6. (22 Uhr)

Temperatur ........... 27°C ..................................... 26°C

KH ........................ 5 ............................................ 3

pH ......................... 7,5 ......................................... 7,5 – 8

GH ........................ 10 .......................................... 9

NH4 ....................... < 0,5 mg/l ............................. < 0,05 mg/l

NO2 ...................... < 0,01 mg/l ............................ < 0,01 mg/l

PO4 ...................... < 0,1 mg/l .............................. < 0,1 mg/l


Zwischendurch habe ich versucht ein paar Wasserflöhe anzusiedeln. Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass diese sich von einzelligen Algen ernähren und gehofft, dass das Wasser dadurch aufklart. Darüber haben sich aber offensichtlich nur die Fische gefreut, denn es sind keine Wasserflöhe mehr zu sehen. Und das liegt sicher nicht nur am weiterhin trüben Wasser. 

Pro Woche fülle ich 7-9m³ Frischwasser nach. Es regnet seit Mitte April einfach nicht, der Filter spült relativ häufig und die Verdunstung (über 200 m² Wasserfläche) tut ihr Übriges… 

Der Teich heizt sich stark auf. Dieses Jahr haben wir schon an der 30°C Marke (Wasser!) gekratzt. Als es vergangene Woche kühler war, ging die Temperatur aber auch auf 17°C zurück.

Ich vermute, dass einzellige Algen für die Trübung verantwortlich sind. Offensichtlich benötigen diese andere Nährstoffe als die restlichen Teichpflanzen, weshalb diese vor sich hin kummern. Fadenalgen gab es mal, ganz wenige, ganz kurz, Ende April aber seit dem nicht mehr.

Warum ist die Trübung für mich ein Problem, fragt ihr? 

Hauptsächlich, weil man die Stufen im Wasser nicht mehr sieht. Unfallgefahr! Im Teich baden auch meine Kinder und auch Gäste. Außerdem verliere ich beim Schwimmen immer die Orientierung.

Also: Wie bekomme ich das Wasser klarer?

Wenn keine Fische drin wären, dann könnten sich kleine Tierchen (Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven,…) ansiedeln, die sich dann von den Algen ernähren. Aber wie werde ich die Fische los?

Alternativ könnte man sicher auch technisch mit einer UVC Lampe aufrüsten. Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung? Wo könnte ich diese Positionieren? Wieviel Leistung benötigt die?

Oder bringt das alles gar nichts und ich muss einfach Geduld haben?

So viele Fragen… Ich hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo Florian,

Einen schönen großen Teich hast du da!

Dieses Jahr ist meiner Meinung nach eh schwierig  klares Wasser in einem großen Teich zu bekommen, Auslöser dürfte der dieses Jahr sehr starke Eintrag von Blütenstaub im Frühjahr gewesen sein.

Außerdem werden die Fische ständig das Sediment und Mulm am Teichboden aufwirbeln was zur Eintrübung führt.

Deine beiden Filtergräben sehen noch ziemlich leer aus, aber das wird mit den Jahren besser. Du solltest größere Mengen an Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt,Tannenwedel und __ Wasserpest einsetzten. Bis ein Filtergaben richtig bewachsen ist dauert Jahre.

Die Fische werden sich weiter vermehren, hier solltest du eingreifen.

Du darfst nach einem Jahr auch noch nicht zu viel erwarten, ein Teich braucht Jahre um ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen.

UVC ist bei 200 m³ zwar möglich aber da würde ich schon mindestens an 300 Watt denken, und das kostet ja auch ganz schön was an Strom.


----------



## Haggard (1. Juli 2018)

Hast Du noch ein anderes Bild von dem Fisch ? Ist so schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2018)

Ich pers. finde das Teichwasser OK in Anbetracht der Rahmenbedingungen.
Auch wenn wir oder andere oft das Bild vom kristllklaren Pool im Kopf haben...Wird das in einem naturnahen Teich schwer werden- zumindest ab gewissen Dimensionen.

Deine Wasserwerte- wenn die Messungen stimmen- zeigen doch nährstoffarmes Wasser, was für Schwebealgen trotzdem noch ausreicht....

Trampelkraut hatte es bereits geschrieben- ich würde ebenfalls in den Filterteichen mehr nährstoffzehrende UW-Pflanzen einsetzen. Dazu noch das __ Schilf rausnehmen....das wird sonst stark invasiv mit entsprechenden Wurzeln.
---------------------------------------------
UV- da muss auch alles passen.
Bevor man da einen 1000er für entsprechende UV Brenner investiert, würde ich lieber mehr Pflanzen einbringen und die Natur machen lassen.

Die Wirksamkeit der UV hängt auch mit der Umwälzeistung der Filteranlage in Bezug auf das Teichvolumen zusammen.

Wenn man z.B. an einem 100m³ Teich nur 10m³/h umwälzt, "killt" oder schädigt man mit einer UV in einer Stunde maximal 10% der Schwebealgen.
Die restlichen 90% teilen und vermehren sich ggf. schneller ....und nehmen irgendwann Sonnencreme.

Du kannst auch es mit einer 100W Amalgam UVC "versuchen" etwas zu erreichen, was aber auf Grund der Teichgröße und sonniger Lage schwer wird.

------
Fische- sieht aus wie __ Plötze oder ähnliches......
Wenn an nicht noch anfängt die Fische zu füttern, leben die im nat. Gleichgewicht im Teich....und die Natur regelt das irgendwann ein.
Kannst Du auch gerne versuchen rauszufangen- Schleppnetz...oder Angel mit Schonhaken.

Einen __ Katzenwels einsetzen.... einen Sonnenbarsch (habe ich jetzt drin wegen dem kleinen Koinachwuchs)

---------
Kannst Du einmal die Doku aktualisieren bitte. Insbesondere der Technikkrempel und ob Du mit dem TF und LH zufrieden bist, wäre immer interessant.
Vielleicht finden sich da ja noch irgendwo ein paar Ideen.


----------



## Haggard (1. Juli 2018)

__ Plötze ist es nicht, da oberständiges Maul, dann eher __ Rotfeder, nur dafür sind mir die Flossen nicht rot genug


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2018)

Ich würde es mal mit einer Kreis-Strömung probieren, eventuell in 50 cm tiefe.
Auf den breiten Stufen setzt sich sehr viel Schmutz ab unerreichbar für die BA.
Vielleicht zwei günstige 10000der Pumpen diagonal versetzt.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2018)

Das ist einer der Nachteile der Stufen im Teich.


Falls die Rückläufe ordentlich angeordnet wurden reicht der Rückstrom aus der Filteranlage aus für eine Kreisströmung um schwimmende oder schwebende Teilchen mittig am BA und Teichmitte zu konzentrieren.

Was aber erst einmal liegt....bleibt liegen bis es aufgewirbelt wird.
Schwimmer... Fische..Besen


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. Juli 2018)

Moin!
Ich würde in die Filter Gräben "__ entengrütze" einsetzen, die gibt's in vielen naturteichen 
Damit die entengrütze auch da bleibt sollte ein kleiner Wall aus groben Kies oder Lava am Ablauf gebaut werden.
Das hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht und je nach Wetter kann ich das Zeug kescherweise Kompostierung,  einen schnellerer nährstoffzehrer kennen ich nicht ....
Mfg danilo


----------



## floriw2000 (1. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung. Der Großteil der Antworten geht ja in die Richtung Geduld zu haben und mehr Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen.

Eingesetzt hatte ich unter anderem auch __ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt, Tannenwedel und auch __ Wasserpest. Wasserpest ist komplett eingegangen, vom Hornblatt findet man ab und zu noch ein einsames Büschelchen. Tannenwedel haben sich relativ gut entwickelt, auch wenn Sie dieses Jahr ewig gebraucht haben an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Tausendblatt ist die einzige Unterwasserpflanze, die sich etwas ausgebreitet hat. Wenn hier mal wieder jemand seinen Teich ausmistet, werde ich Bedarf anmelden. 

Zu den Fischen: Ein anderes Bild habe ich leider nicht aber so richtig rote Flossen haben sie nicht. Es sind auf jeden Fall Fische, die im Schwarm umher ziehen. Sie fressen alles, was auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Um den Wachstum einzudämmen habe ich vor vier Wochen zwei __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt. Die waren aber noch klein und werden sicher noch einige Zeit brauchen, bis sie sich den unbekannten Fischen annehmen können.  Aber ein __ Katzenwels ist auch eine interessante Variante. Oder vielleicht doch gleich einen __ Waller? 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> ... Dazu noch das __ Schilf rausnehmen....das wird sonst stark invasiv mit entsprechenden Wurzeln.
> ...Kannst Du einmal die Doku aktualisieren bitte. Insbesondere der Technikkrempel und ob Du mit dem TF und LH zufrieden bist, wäre immer interessant.
> Vielleicht finden sich da ja noch irgendwo ein paar Ideen.



Das Schilf sehe ich momentan noch nicht als Bedrohung. Es kümmert genauso vor sich hin wie die anderen Pflanzen und steht auch separat in einem Pflanzkorb, sodass ich schnell eingreifen kann, wenn sich die Situation ändert.
Meine Dokumentation könnte in der Tat mal ein Update vertragen. Ich habe es auf meine TodDo-Liste gesetzt. ;-)



samorai schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit einer Kreis-Strömung probieren, eventuell in 50 cm tiefe.
> Auf den breiten Stufen setzt sich sehr viel Schmutz ab unerreichbar für die BA.
> Vielleicht zwei günstige 10000der Pumpen diagonal versetzt.



Generell muss ich sagen, dass sich im Teich und auf den Stufen nicht besonders viel Mulm befindet. Ich fege die Stufen auch regelmäßig in Richtung BA’s ab. Der Boden wird von mir ebenfalls regelmäßig aufgewirbelt und der Filter holt den Schmutz auch raus. Ich denke nicht, dass eine Kreiselströmung hier eine große Verbesserung bringen würde.



senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würde in die Filter Gräben "__ entengrütze" einsetzen, die gibt's in vielen naturteichen
> Damit die entengrütze auch da bleibt sollte ein kleiner Wall aus groben Kies oder Lava am Ablauf gebaut werden.
> Das hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht und je nach Wetter kann ich das Zeug kescherweise Kompostierung,  einen schnellerer nährstoffzehrer kennen ich nicht ....
> Mfg danilo


Das mit der Entengrütze ist ein interessanter Ansatz! Ist nur die Frage, ob die Entengrütze den einzelligen Algen das Essen wegnimmt oder den vor sich hin kümmernden Teichpflanzen. Verstopft der Kies dann nicht mit der Zeit? Einen Versuch wäre es wert.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Anmerkungen und gute Nacht!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Florian,

zu den unbekannten Fischen

das sind junge Karauschen (Carassius carassius) - der arttypische dunkle Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel ist sehr deutlich erkennbar

mit 2 kleinen Sonnenbarschen zieht man bei denen eindeutig den kürzeren, vor allem wenn die mal anfangen sich zu vermehren

MfG Frank


----------



## floriw2000 (2. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> zu den unbekannten Fischen
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Information. Demnach habe ich noch zwei bis drei Jahre bis die Meute geschlechtsreif ist. Was kann ich denn dagegen machen? Mich mit einer Angel an den Teich setzen und einen nach dem anderen herausfischen?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juli 2018)

Du kannst Dir auch ein 15m langes und 2m hohes Schleppnetz kaufen.....dann aber besser eines mit Fangsack.
Doof machen sich dann aber die Stufen- hab ich schon durchprobiert.
Fischgehege.de


----------



## floriw2000 (2. Juli 2018)

Das wäre aber ein teurer und kurzweiliger Spaß. Du hast nicht zufällig noch eins herum liegen, dass man sich mal ausleihen könnte?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juli 2018)

Psst.....
anders bekomme ich den Koinachwuchs ja auch nicht raus....

Die Stufen bei mir sind ja schmaler...aber sehr störend beim Abfischen.
Ein Fangsack wäre auch besser
..hat das Netz aber nicht...

So kleine Räuber können die Brut dezimieren.
Unser  Sonnenbarsch bleibt aber Single....sonst haben wir da auch noch Nachwuchs ...


----------

